# Sheepshead limit?



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Does anyone know the regs on Sheepshead in Alabama? I know they are in the Porgy family, but don't know wether or not to go by that reg.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Matt J (3/16/2009)*Does anyone know the regs on Sheepshead in Alabama? I know they are in the Porgy family, but don't know wether or not to go by that reg.


Question should be....How many do"I" want to clean?....No limit


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

That one is kind of ccccccrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyy! I have looked the regs over and over on that one. Outdoor Alabama is the web site, but it does not truly specify. At all! There are a few phone numbers listed, I will call during business hours and ask tomorrow.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (3/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Matt J (3/16/2009)*Does anyone know the regs on Sheepshead in Alabama? I know they are in the Porgy family, but don't know wether or not to go by that reg.
> ...




I agree, I have always thought this was the case, but I was thinking last night that there are so few species that you can keep as many as you like. I got to wondering if they were included in the Porgy Aggregate.


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

I did contact alabama state officials on this subject. I was told that there are no state regulations on sheepshead in Alabama. You can keep whatever. But if you unload a boat in florida and catch the fish in alabama you must follow Florida's guidelines. This is straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the Help...Makes me feel better because I've been going by the keep whatever for a while now. It didn't dawn on me until recently.


----------

